# MyBookWorld



## swordsaint (May 30, 2007)

was wondering if anyone has or is familiar with the MYBOOKWORLD network drive. I just bought it recently for one of my clients and personally i'm not too happy with it. i intentionally had bought this for my client in hopes that i can access it remotely but have found that i need software etc ... in order to use it. the software is a 30-trial for it's premium services that includes remote desktop connection but once the trial is over, i can still use it's main function which is to download files from the device. the software is a memory hog ... nuff said.. anyhow, any comments?


----------



## kpilotti (Jul 27, 2007)

You can access the device via a web browser for administration, and via SMB/CIFS for file access -- no other software is needed.

MyBookWorld software is currently pretty lame, but the device otherwise seems to work OK. I use mine as a RAID1 mirrored backup to my RAID5 Snapserver.

Officially, WD doesn't support the drive for MacOSX, but as long as you are comfortable without the Mionet client software, and SMB/CIFS access, it works fine. I have read rumors that MacOSX support will come eventually, but WD refuses to confirm or deny any such plans.

Keith


----------



## shuja (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi,
It is very easy no need of software just connect to dhcp server or adsl router in this device will be in dhcp mode by default find out ip address login with user name : admin
and password : 123456 by default. just type in the browser http://10.0.0.1 presss enter page will open then just following the menu.


----------



## shuja (Jan 12, 2008)

This is shuja.


----------



## bubagump (Jul 14, 2008)

I recently bought this drive and decided to use it just on my local network. Did not install the Mio software.
But, when I type in \\mybookworld or \\IP address of the drive I get a message saying-"the network path couldnt be found".
What am I doing wrong? Can you please let me know how I can map this drive?
thanks


----------



## steveds (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi guys, well basically to start with i've got some knowledge of all this but i am still pretty much a noob! ha! I have a Majik DS and a Western Digital Mybookworld edition 2. With this i want my nokia n810 to stream the music to my ds threw my nas drive but for this i need to install twonky onto my nas drive, i saw a post about usr/local/ but i cant find this anywhere please could some one give me abit more (step by step please :] )of a desriptive installation guide to install it, will be very very grateful i've been at this for about a week! Thanks alot, Steve!


----------

